# Estação MeteoMoita - Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus (www.meteomoita.com)



## HotSpot (17 Nov 2007 às 19:12)

Já tinha prometido estas fotos há muito tempo mas mais vale tarde que nunca.

Então aqui está a famosa:





































Mais algumas a pedido do ROZZO:



























Já a conhecem pessoalmente aqui no forum, o MINHO e o LSALVADOR.


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2007 às 19:28)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*

nice bom equipamento  e o site esta bastante completo!
nao tens umas fotos so da envolvencia de onde ta situada a estaçaO?


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 19:41)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*

Muito bom.... Por acaso já a conhecia


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2007 às 20:23)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*

Parabéns, tens aí uma estação de luxo! És a inveja aqui do fórum 

Só uma dúvida, como é que o anemómetro está ligado ao painel de alimentação?


----------



## HotSpot (17 Nov 2007 às 21:28)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*



rozzo disse:


> nicenao tens umas fotos so da envolvencia de onde ta situada a estaçaO?



Posso arranjar. Assim que tiver coloco aqui.



Fil disse:


> Só uma dúvida, como é que o anemómetro está ligado ao painel de alimentação?



Tal e qual como na oregon. Está ligado por um cabo ao painel solar que transmite por wireless.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:02)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*



HotSpot disse:


> Já tinha prometido estas fotos há muito tempo mas mais vale tarde que nunca.
> 
> Então aqui está a famosa:
> 
> ...



Wow! 

Também quero uma assim!

Quanto custa uma menina dessas??? Podia aproveitar o subsídio de Natal!!!


----------



## storm (18 Nov 2007 às 08:56)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*

Parabéns tens ai uma estação muito boa, deve ter funções que nunca mais acabam.

Flaviense21, esta estação deve ficar por volta dos 500 euros.

Cumps,


----------



## filipept (18 Nov 2007 às 10:34)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*

Excelente estação, parabéns. Um dia destes o Meteopt.com tem mais estações espalhadas pelo país que o próprio IM


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (18 Nov 2007 às 10:40)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*



filipept disse:


> Excelente estação, parabéns. Um dia destes o Meteopt.com tem mais estações espalhadas pelo país que o próprio IM



hmmm.. e será que ja nao tem? hehe 

muito fixe a estação HotSpot


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2007 às 22:05)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*

Agora com webcam e tudo


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2007 às 22:08)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*



HotSpot disse:


> Agora com webcam e tudo



boa  parabéns tens ai um belo site


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2007 às 22:21)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*



HotSpot disse:


> Agora com webcam e tudo



Bom trabalho !
Tenho andado a seguir o teu site e tenho notado as melhorias ! 
Muito bom !


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2007 às 22:24)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Bom trabalho !
> Tenho andado a seguir o teu site e tenho notado as melhorias !
> Muito bom !



A webcam está direccionada NNO, logo está a filmar mais ou menos o ceu por cima de Moscavide


----------



## fsl (21 Nov 2007 às 14:46)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*

Excelente site. Parabens. Mas o mais importante é estar apoiado em dados produzidos por uma Estaçao que recentemente foi distinguida com uma estrela, correspondente à classificaçao de "Estaçao de Qualidade" atribuida pela Meteoclimatic. Inveja!...


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2007 às 15:55)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*

Boas,




1º- Esse quintal está muito mal aproveitado 

2º- O cão está sempre no canil, é que raça??? 

3º- Os pintos estão declarados na Junta de Freguesia???? 

4º- A WebCam é que modelo?

5º

-
-

10º
-
-
-
100º 

* Estou analisando as imagens mais em pormenor, para as restantes perguntas 




A Estação é...é...a inveja de todos nós 
Parabéns!!





PS: A antena logarítmica estraga aquele mastro.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2007 às 16:41)

*Re: MeteoMoita Fotos (meteomoita.dyndns.biz)*



Kraliv disse:


> 1º- Esse quintal está muito mal aproveitado



Ainda vai ser melhor aproveitado, na semana que vem a ver se planto umas couves e agriões 



Kraliv disse:


> 2º- O cão está sempre no canil, é que raça???



É uma cadela, arraçada de "golden Retrivier" mas inteligente como um puro. Já agora, chama-se "Nina"



Kraliv disse:


> 3º- Os pintos estão declarados na Junta de Freguesia????



Por acaso é raro fazerem registos mas estes estão.



Kraliv disse:


> 4º- A WebCam é que modelo?



Creative Webcam Pro



Kraliv disse:


> PS: A antena logarítmica estraga aquele mastro.



Gosto da estação , mas também gosto de ver TV


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2008 às 16:36)

Agora o site está alojado no dominio definitivo:

www.meteomoita.com


----------



## mvbueno (11 Jan 2008 às 19:26)

Bela estação!

Muito Show 

Também o parabenizo pelo belo website! Gostei do layout!


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Jan 2008 às 20:14)

boas

hotspot já estou a ver o belo arroz de cabidela, de galinha ou galo caseiro, que se faz ai na tua terra. 

http://www.meteomoita.com/imagens/davisvp2_7.jpg

bela estação, parabéns 

abraços


----------



## HotSpot (29 Fev 2008 às 15:02)

Mais uma página no Site MeteoMoita

Informação de Mares e das Boias na Costa do continente.

http://www.meteomoita.com/mar.php

Informação que é retirada do Site do Instituto Hidrográfico. http://www.hidrografico.pt


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jul 2008 às 21:47)

Mais um "upgrade" no MeteoMoita.com

Nova WebCam "Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX" em funcionamento.

Esta câmara substitui a antiga Creative que em termos de qualidade era muito limitada.

Nos próximos dias fica no mastro, entretanto ainda está em testes.  A câmara está virda para NO, que era a mesma direcção da antiga. Agradecia opiniões sobre a melhoria de imagem e se deve apanhar mais céu ou mais terra


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2008 às 10:24)

Óptimo. 
Já agora, a câmara dispõe de alguma protecção ou pode apanhar chuva?
Pergunto isto porque ando a ver câmaras para o mesmo efeito.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2008 às 10:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais um "upgrade" no MeteoMoita.com
> 
> Nova WebCam "Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX" em funcionamento.
> 
> ...



Dá-me a clara sensação que esta câmera é bem melhor, pelo menos ao nível da nitidez   O equilíbrio entre terra céu parece-me estar muito bom. Acho que não é necessário ajustar a posição


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jul 2008 às 10:58)

Afinal foi um "Downgrade" 

A ?!$%# da câmara com a luz do dia dá uma imagem toda branca. Já testei todas as opções das drivers e não consigo resolver.

Alguma ideia ou experiência semelhante?


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2008 às 11:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Afinal foi um "Downgrade"
> 
> A ?!$%# da câmara com a luz do dia dá uma imagem toda branca. Já testei todas as opções das drivers e não consigo resolver.
> 
> Alguma ideia ou experiência semelhante?



Agora parece estar um bocadinho mais com o sol, de facto! Ou seja o problema é mesmo o sol, uma vez que a imagem vai perdendo nitidez... Será que não conseguirás resolver o problema colocando a cam com outro ângulo


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jul 2008 às 11:38)

Vitamos: a camara que estás a ver é a antiga. Vou mudar agora para a nova.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jul 2008 às 14:42)

Depois da decepção com a outra câmara...troquei-a por outra.

Recomendaram-me 2 webcam's. A Logitech quickcam pro 9000 e a logiteck quickcam pro for Notebooks. As caracteristicas das 2 são semelhantes mas a 2ª que foi a que optei, é mais fácil de colocar num abrigo.

Parece que foi desta que acertei com a webcam.

Aqui fica um exemplo do que é possivel conseguir com esta webcam.











Logo ao fim da tarde já a coloco no sitio definitivo.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jul 2008 às 17:34)

Boas,



Vê lá se consegues testar com uma Philips SPC 900NC, quanto a mim é também das melhores 

Já foi descontinuada pela marca mas ainda é(ou era) possível comprar na Pixmania


Essa Quickcam pro for Notebooks é uma WebCam com Lentes Carl Zeiss  





cumps


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jul 2008 às 19:03)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> Vê lá se consegues testar com uma Philips SPC 900NC, quanto a mim é também das melhores
> 
> Já foi descontinuada pela marca mas ainda é(ou era) possível comprar na Pixmania
> ...



Testei uma Philips que acho que era esse modelo. Era muito boa mas esta Logitech é melhor.

Amanhã é que vou colocar a webcam no local definitivo. Para já, está em testes a funcionar já no site.






A qualidade melhorou muito


----------



## ACalado (11 Jul 2008 às 22:02)

bela imagem da webcam  já tentaram testar uma eyetoy webcam da ps3 tem uma imagem muito boa só é pena ainda funcionar em MAC e LInux  tou em testes com ela para a colocar no meu site


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jul 2008 às 11:14)

Já está definitivamente instalada


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2008 às 11:23)

Muito boa a imagem!


Já, agora, está apontada para que direcção? Noroeste?


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jul 2008 às 11:26)

AnDré disse:


> Já, agora, está apontada para que direcção? Noroeste?



Está para Norte.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2008 às 10:16)

Apre! Custou mas foi HotSpot!

Agora já temos uma janela para a Moita, com mais efeito "Ajax"!


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 11:43)

Tem uma imagem bastante boa para uma webcam. Chegaste a ponderar uma alternativa como a que se falou aqui ? ( usar uma máquina fotográfica controlada pelo PC)


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jul 2008 às 12:39)

Vince disse:


> Tem uma imagem bastante boa para uma webcam. Chegaste a ponderar uma alternativa como a que se falou aqui ? ( usar uma máquina fotográfica controlada pelo PC)



Pensei nisso mas ia complicar as ligações. A webcam tem só uma ligação USB e a instalação é mais simples. Estou satisfeito com o desempenho da Webcam.

Fica o aviso para futuros instaladores de webcam. Testem antes de comprar uma webcam. Nem todos os modelos funcionam com a luz do dia.

Da Logitech nos modelos actuais, só as com lentes Carl Zeiss funcionam bem. Embora sejam carotas o resultado final é o que se vê.


----------



## rodrigoaviador (6 Ago 2008 às 18:16)

exelente, uma das melhores e mais precisas estações, e a instalação uma das mais corretas que já vi. anemometro a 10 metros, sensores a 1.80 do solo e solo de terra ou grama e em local aberto.. parabéns


----------



## rodrigoaviador (6 Ago 2008 às 18:22)

estáva lá vendo no Sait a sua estação e não posso deixar de parabeniza-lo, realmente essa é a estação, e nossa que estiagem, saimos de uma aqui em Piracicaba,estado de  São Paulo, Brasil a uns 2 dias. foram 40 dias sem agua e a umidade chegou a 18%.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Ago 2008 às 18:55)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> ..., e nossa que estiagem, saimos de uma aqui em Piracicaba,estado de  São Paulo, Brasil a uns 2 dias. foram 40 dias sem agua e a umidade chegou a 18%.



Não acontecem todos os anos tantos dias de seca (estiagem). Sigo com 50 dias de seca e mais virão. Se não contar o dia 16 de Junho em que só choveu 1 mm então seriam 68 dias de seca. Estou à espera das primeiras previsões de chuva para ir tirar as aranhas do pluviometro 

Valeu Rodrigo


----------



## HotSpot (17 Ago 2008 às 17:31)

Mais uma novidade no site (transparente para quem o visita )

Os dados da Davis são agora enviados do pc cá de casa para uma base de dados mysql no site. Esta nova forma de transferir dados apresenta as seguintes vantagens:

- Navegação mais rápida no site
- Menos dados transferidos de casa para o site
- Maior estabilidade. Deixaram de aparecer erros nas páginas apresentadas ao visitante, na altura em que era efectuado o upload dos ficheiros de casa para o site.
- Vai permitir de futuro uma maior flexibilidade para criação de novos conteudos.

Desvantagem:

- Foram 3 dias de trabalho 

P.S. Algum bug que me possa ter escapado, apitem!!!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2008 às 18:16)

Sempre a melhorar!! Excelente, *HotSpot*

Foram 3 dias de trabalho que decerto valeram a pena, como todos os outros!


----------



## HotSpot (17 Ago 2008 às 18:47)

As 2 próximas coisas que estou a pensar disponibilizar no site:

- Registos a cada 10 minutos da estação desde 11/2007
- Um "rapidfire" catita

Quando tiver novidades coloco aqui.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Set 2008 às 12:59)

Novidades:

- A página principal é actualizada em cada 2,5s para seguir as leituras da estação em real-time.

- Os registos históricos da estação estão agora automatizados. Até hoje fazia tudo "à unha" 

http://www.meteomoita.com/historico.php

Agora é possivel seguir todos os resumos mensais e anuais quase em tempo real. A base de dados é actualizada de 10 em 10 minutos.


----------



## mmoreira (14 Out 2008 às 00:12)

já visitei o site. Está excelente!

Estou a pensar adquirir uma estação. 
Se fosse possível, agradecia informações relativas ao preço e local de compra da estação Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus. Obrigada!


----------



## HotSpot (4 Dez 2008 às 11:29)

O site já tem livro de visitas.

Podem deixar lá a vossa opinião.

http://www.meteomoita.com/guestbook


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 12:12)

Parabéns por mais este progresso.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jan 2009 às 20:36)

Bem passei pelo site e a serio está muito bom mesmo, bastante esclarecedor, muito organizado e completo. Uma boa estação e a camera também com boa qualidade. Gostei mesmo e dou-lhe os meus parabens pelo trabalho obtido. Um exemplo a seguir...


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

*Hotspot*, o esforço valeu bem a pena. Concordo bastante com o *ac_cernax* acerca do teu site. Sou um visitante frequente do mesmo, com o objectivo de confirmar valores de pressão e até mesmo por curiosidade observar os dados. 

A estação, então essa é de fazer inveja!!!  

_Keep out the Good Work_


----------



## HotSpot (23 Mar 2009 às 15:41)

Mais uma novidade, o blog.

Podem consultar aqui:

http://meteomoita.blogspot.com


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2009 às 17:39)

Um site exemplar!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2009 às 19:34)

Parabéns pelo blog e pela vertente de intervenção do público, que acho bastante interessante para o enriquecimento da plataforma !


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2009 às 12:50)

Ultimamente tenho efectuado algumas modificações no site de forma a apresentar os dados com melhor qualidade e legibilidade.

- Melhorado o aspecto gráfico
- Maior compatibilidade com diversos browsers
- Página inicial mais simplificada.

Sempre que posso lá vou dando uns "toques". Fico à espera de sugestões para que o site fique cada vez mais rico em informação.

Obrigado a todos pelas dicas. 

O aspecto actual:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2009 às 13:20)

Já havia reparado nisso. 

Parabéns por mais este progresso; um site com uma nova cara.


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2009 às 14:53)

Site muito agradável e navegável! Gostei das melhorias 

Não sou adepto de touradas, mas acho aquela imagem da praça com os prédios à volta muito bonita! Um ex-libris!


----------



## Kraliv (8 Abr 2009 às 14:55)

Boas,



Site que também acompanho 

Está muito bem recheado de informação.




Continua!!!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Abr 2009 às 17:59)

Um site cada vez mais aperfeiçoado!!!!!
Parabéns!!!!!


----------



## thunderboy (8 Abr 2009 às 23:06)

Perfeito!5*****!O melhor site meteorológico pessoal de Portugal!


----------



## ACalado (8 Abr 2009 às 23:52)

Mais um upgrade de grande qualidade


----------



## HotSpot (16 Abr 2009 às 10:03)

A pedido de muitas familias, já tenho a webcam quase em tempo real:

http://www.meteomoita.com/webcam.php

A imagem "Última Foto" é actualizada a cada 5 segundos. No Firefox o refresh é mais agradável de se ver.


----------



## Kraliv (17 Abr 2009 às 16:13)

Boas,



Parece quase mesmo em tempo real 


Mais um bom melhoramento do MeteoMoita.






abraço


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2009 às 21:46)

Finalmente fiz o site em joomla e está com melhor aspecto. Agora é colocar lá novidades. Espero que gostem.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2009 às 16:43)

Mais uma novidade no MeteoMoita.

Timelapse do dia anterior.

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/webcam

p.s. ainda vou tentar melhorar a qualidade de video.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 14:50)

MeteoMoita no FaceBook







http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=375449480150


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2010 às 14:31)

Mais uma inovação no meteomoita.com

*Versão mobile*

*http://m.meteomoita.com*


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

Depois de fazer algumas alterações à instalação da estação há algum tempo, ficam aqui algumas fotos que tirei na altura.

O modulo de sensores (ISS) está agora numa zona mais arejada e está a 1,7 M do chão.

O anemometro está agora um pouco mais de 2 metros acima do nível do telhado. Está actualmente 12 metros acima do nível do chão.

E Segundo R.S. que vêem no mastro é da Davis e tem um sensor Oregon com probe. Serve para aferição de temperatura e visionamento no local.

Este sensor da Oregon marca sempre +0,4ºC (aprox) que o da Davis em quaisquer condições (Céu limpo, nublado, noite, dia, etc...) No dia que desloquei a estação para este local troquei também o sensor Temp/Hum da Davis. Estavam os 2 sensores da Davis a registar o mesmo valor, portanto, este sensor da Oregon têm mesmo esta margem de erro de +0,4ºC.

No Verão vai ser interessante comparar com sol abrasador a diferença entre os 2 R.S. (FARS, Passivo).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2010 às 12:10)

Excelentes comparações e testes.

Também por aqui iniciarei, daqui a uns tempos, uma sucessão de testes, mas mais a nível de mínimas, entre dois abrigos.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2010 às 17:03)

*Novidade:* Gráficos novos em Flash.

Gráficos das últimas 6 horas, 24 horas, mês e ano.

Os dados do meteomoita.com passaram também a ser arquivados em Hora UTC.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mar 2010 às 18:53)

HotSpot disse:


> *Novidade:* Gráficos novos em Flash.
> 
> Gráficos das últimas 6 horas, 24 horas, mês e ano.
> 
> Os dados do meteomoita.com passaram também a ser arquivados em Hora UTC.



Muitos parabéns, o site cada vez evolui mais...


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2010 às 14:58)

Novidade:

Para quem gosta de "números", nova página com recordes de temperatura e médias.

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-temperatura


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2010 às 16:49)

HotSpot disse:


> Novidade:
> 
> Para quem gosta de "números", nova página com recordes de temperatura e médias.
> 
> http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-temperatura



Excelente! Fácil de consultar os extremos e as médias!


----------



## HotSpot (13 Abr 2010 às 11:14)

Novidade:

O que foi feito para a temperatura, agora também disponível para o vento.

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-vento


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2010 às 14:36)

Mais uma novidade no site:

WSI (Weather Stress Index)

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/indice-conforto-wsi


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2010 às 22:02)

E como uma novidade nunca vem só 

Temperatura - Gráficos de anomalia de temperatura em relação à média.

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/temperatura-desvios

Espero que gostem


----------



## arturjacobus (15 Ago 2010 às 19:23)

Oi, HotSpot.
Excelente o site de sua estação meteorológica. Já o incluí entre meus favoritos. Fiquei impressionado com o timelapse de sua webcam. Permite que se tenha uma visão de como foi o dia, para além do que dizem as variáveis meteorológicas. É um belo trabalho documental.
Encomendei, há duas semanas, uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 com anteparo contra radiação aspirado com ventilador, porém sem medidor de radiação. Devo receber a estação até o final de agosto e colocar seus dados na internet nos primeiros dias de setembro, primeiro através do Weather Underground e depois também em um site pessoal. Logo em seguida, vou acrescentar uma webcam.
Moro no sul do Brasil, região cujo clima se parece um pouco com o de Portugal.
Seu trabalho de acompanhamento das condições meteorológicas e disponibilização das informações ao público está servindo de inspiração para o que pretendo fazer por aqui.
Abraço,
Artur (São Leopoldo, RS, Brasil)


----------



## HotSpot (12 Out 2010 às 11:59)

À imagem do que já existia para a temperatura e para o vento, está agora disponível um resumo de recordes e médias para os dados da precipitação disponíveis. 

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-precipitacao

O Almanaque também foi reformulado e tem agora mais dados para consultar.

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/almanaque-sollua

Sempre a evoluir...quando a disponibilidade assim permite.


----------



## usoldier (13 Out 2010 às 20:47)

Boas HotSpot seria possível disponibilizar fotos da "housing" da sua webcam para eu ficar com uma ideia de como fez. 

A minha agora está com o problema de ganhar condensação no vidro exterior. 

Um abraço e continue em grande com esse site maravilhoso


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2010 às 14:02)

Finalmente, a Webcam novamente online e dentro da nova protecção.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

Finalmente ON...!!! 



Mas esqueceste de tapar o led


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2010 às 18:24)

Kraliv disse:


> Mas esqueceste de tapar o led


Hehe, coisa que também tenho de fazer na minha quando está virada directamente à janela... Depois de comprar uma decente com boa qualidade e nova.

On-Topic: De resto a webcam está com melhor qualidade ou é só impressão minha?


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

Kraliv: Já desliguei a porra do Led 



SpiderVV disse:


> On-Topic: De resto a webcam está com melhor qualidade ou é só impressão minha?



Yep. Cabos novos


----------



## HotSpot (24 Nov 2010 às 13:08)

Tive mais uns problemas técnicos que parecem estar resolvidos...

Mas já está novamente online


----------



## HotSpot (2 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

Melhorada a qualidade do Timelapse do dia anterior. 

No fim da página:

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

Olá, tenho uma pergunta, qual o software que usa para fazer esses timelapses no site? é que também estou interessado.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Olá, tenho uma pergunta, qual o software que usa para fazer esses timelapses no site? é que também estou interessado.



Este timelapse é feito com 2 softwares, mencoder e ffmpeg em linha de comandos no Linux.

Com o Windows Movie Maker é simples fazer um timelapse usando diversas fotos.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Este timelapse é feito com 2 softwares, mencoder e ffmpeg em linha de comandos no Linux.
> 
> Com o Windows Movie Maker é simples fazer um timelapse usando diversas fotos.


Haha, tinha de ser Linux. Bem, parece que vou ter de fazê-los manualmente ou arranjar uma alternativa.
Obrigado na mesma.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

Tenho andado a seguir os teus timelapses e reparei que nos últimos tem andado uma mosca à volta da câmara . Aparece nos timelapses frequentemente.


----------



## wheel18 (26 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

Boas,

Excelente trabalho, parabens... Apenas uma duvida relativamente ao anemometro e pluviometro, sendo o material preto (e plastico presumo), não será de esperar uma deterioração "rápida" (dilatações, etc...), sob o efeito do nosso sol de Verão?

cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (26 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Excelente trabalho, parabens... Apenas uma duvida relativamente ao anemometro e pluviometro, sendo o material preto (e plastico presumo), não será de esperar uma deterioração "rápida" (dilatações, etc...), sob o efeito do nosso sol de Verão?
> 
> cumprimentos



O plástico utilizado nas Davis tem um protecção contra raios UV. Já está à 4 anos ao Sol posso-te garantir que está como nova. O material utilizado é sem dúvida de muita qualidade.


----------



## wheel18 (26 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

HotSpot disse:


> O plástico utilizado nas Davis tem um protecção contra raios UV. Já está à 4 anos ao Sol posso-te garantir que está como nova. O material utilizado é sem dúvida de muita qualidade.



Perfeito... Assim vale a pena ;-)


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 04:02)

*HotSpot*

Tem o computador ligado todos os dias 24h sob 24h?


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2010 às 07:38)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *HotSpot*
> 
> Tem o computador ligado todos os dias 24h sob 24h?



Sim. É um mal necessário embora hoje em dia já existam configurações de PC's que consomem pouca energia.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2011 às 13:51)

HotSpot, no teu site da estação, onde diz 1 minuto e 10 minutos é média das rajadas ou do vento?

Obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2011 às 17:46)

Trovoadapower disse:


> HotSpot, no teu site da estação, onde diz 1 minuto e 10 minutos é média das rajadas ou do vento?
> 
> Obrigado



Média de rajadas ou de vento é a mesma coisa. Vou explicar de forma a que percebas melhor como funciona o vento na Davis.







As Davis recolhem o valor da rajada/velocidade do vento a cada 2,5 segundos. Esse valor é a velocidade instantânea no momento.

Sendo assim, o que significam os valores na imagem:

11,3 km/h - O último valor lido pela Davis. Quando os dados foram enviados o vento soprava à velocidade de 11,3 km/h.

11,5 km/h - A média da velocidade do vento no último minuto. 60 segundos / 2,5 segundos = 24. Portanto os 11,5 km/h são a média as últimas 24 leituras da estação.

10,2 km/h - A média da velocidade do vento nos últimos 10 minutos. 600 segundos / 2,5 segundos = 240. Portanto os 10,2 km/h são a média as últimas 240 leituras da estação.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2011 às 17:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Média de rajadas ou de vento é a mesma coisa. Vou explicar de forma a que percebas melhor como funciona o vento na Davis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela explicação das leituras 

Cumprimentos e bons registos


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 20:14)

Eu como frequente seguidor do MeteoMoita, reparo logo em qualquer anomalia... 

O que se passa com a webcam ?


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mar 2011 às 20:23)

Geiras disse:


> O que se passa com a webcam ?



Problema técnico temporário. Resolvido!!!


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 00:52)

A hora ainda não foi adiantada pois não?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2011 às 01:14)

Geiras disse:


> A hora ainda não foi adiantada pois não?



A hora de listagem dos dados não se altera, mantém-se UTC durante todo o ano para evitar sobreposições ou buracos de dados horários nas mudanças de fuso horário.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 01:31)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A hora de listagem dos dados não se altera, mantém-se UTC durante todo o ano para evitar sobreposições ou buracos de dados horários nas mudanças de fuso horário.



Ah ok...então em noites que está a chover entre as 23h e a 1h do outro dia, o meteomoita irá mostrar acumulação diária inflacionada?


----------



## jpproenca (28 Mar 2011 às 01:47)

Geiras disse:


> Ah ok...então em noites que está a chover entre as 23h e a 1h do outro dia, o meteomoita irá mostrar acumulação diária inflacionada?



Também tenho dúvidas sobre esta matéria.

Há estações que informam a precipitação diária mas entre as 12 h do dia e as 12 horas do dia anterior. E outras que é das 0 às 24 horas.

E quanto às horas? São horas legais ou horas de inverno ou horas UTC?

Haverá algum entendimento sobre esta matéria ou cada um mede a capitação diária da precipitação como acha melhor?


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2011 às 11:32)

Geiras disse:


> Ah ok...então em noites que está a chover entre as 23h e a 1h do outro dia, o meteomoita irá mostrar acumulação diária inflacionada?



Não percebo porque dizes isso. Extremos e acumulados:

Hora de Inverno:
0H às 0H UTC
0H às 0H Hora Local

Hora de Verão:
0H às 0H UTC
1H às 1H Hora Local

Como aparece acumulação inflacionada. Para todos os efeitos, a hora não mudou na minha estação. Para ela é sempre hora de Inverno.



jpproenca disse:


> Também tenho dúvidas sobre esta matéria.
> 
> Há estações que informam a precipitação diária mas entre as 12 h do dia e as 12 horas do dia anterior. E outras que é das 0 às 24 horas.
> 
> ...



A hora UTC é a hora oficial do planeta. É a hora de Inverno no meridiano de greenwich. 

Toda a informação oficial meteorológica é enviada com esta hora (Metar, Synop). Depois cabe a cada país definir os seus valores diários mediante o seu fuso horário. Nós temos a sorte de estarmos neste fuso horário, facilita as coisas (excepto Açores).


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 23:57)

Eu digo isto porque ontem, o acumulado foi de 1mm. E até à 1h da manha esteve sempre esse valor até actualizar para os 0mm.


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Dou o exemplo de agora.


MeteoMoita:
HORA LOCAL:29.03.2011 00:01
HORA UTC: 	28.03.2011 23:01

E os dados não foram actualizados. Percebe? 

Por exemplo, se agora começasse a chover iria acumular a partir dos 7.2mm e não dos 0mm.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mar 2011 às 00:50)

Geiras disse:


> Dou o exemplo de agora.
> 
> 
> MeteoMoita:
> ...



Claro, ainda são 23:01 horas UTC. O reset dos extremos e da chuva só se verifica às 00H UTC ou 01H Locais


----------



## jpproenca (29 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

HotSpot disse:


> Claro, ainda são 23:01 horas UTC. O reset dos extremos e da chuva só se verifica às 00H UTC ou 01H Locais



OK. Está percebido.
Não mudando a hora não há perda informática da informação nem buracos de informação nos saltos do tempo legal.
Quanto aos acumulados, há que ter muita atenção a que períodos é que dizem efectivamente respeito as informações dadas (muito em especial) pelos programas informáticos que trabalham os dados provenientes das estações meteorológicas.
Muito obrigado pela paciência em explicar-nos estas coisas direitinho.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 18:25)

Actual Sun-Dog na webcam do MeteoMoita


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2011 às 18:29)

Não será apenas um reflexo do vidro do invólucro do foco onde o HotSpot tem a câmara?  Um sundog é muito mais definido que isso acho eu.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 18:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não será apenas um reflexo do vidro do invólucro do foco onde o HotSpot tem a câmara?  Um sundog é muito mais definido que isso acho eu.



Acompanho todos os dias esta estação, e nunca reparei nisto..

Mas.. 

Ao que parece sim.. É do vidro..


----------



## HotSpot (6 Ago 2012 às 11:01)

Dados novamente Online ainda que limitados e em fase de testes.

http://www.meteomoita.com


----------



## HotSpot (21 Ago 2012 às 16:09)

Novamente ONLINE


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Ago 2012 às 16:46)

Será para ficar ?


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2012 às 13:11)

AndréFrade disse:


> Será para ficar ?



Espero que sim.


----------



## CptRena (23 Ago 2012 às 11:50)

Bom dia

Tem um aspecto fantástico e amigo do utilizador 
A webcam vai voltar a estar online?

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2012 às 17:08)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Tem um aspecto fantástico e amigo do utilizador
> A webcam vai voltar a estar online?
> ...



Obrigado.

A webcam para já vai ficar off.


----------



## amando96 (23 Ago 2012 às 18:34)

Tem sido a mesma estação a bulir desde o início?


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2012 às 09:59)

amando96 disse:


> Tem sido a mesma estação a bulir desde o início?



Sim, é a mesma


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2012 às 11:20)

É Davis e está tudo dito


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Ago 2012 às 11:38)

Boas

Já está a bombar   

Parabéns

Abraços


----------



## HotSpot (5 Dez 2012 às 16:20)

Novo modelo de previsão na página inicial do site:


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2012 às 18:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Novo modelo de previsão na página inicial do site:



Boa imagem do sítio e muito intuitiva a informação
Bom trabalho que tens feito...
Este software é original da Davis ou utilizas algum software de construção web?

Já agora: a publicidade vale a pena ou não?


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2012 às 22:09)

Uma pergunta, que tipo de precisão tens estado a ter com o wxSIM, se é o que usas?


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Dez 2012 às 14:18)

HotSpot, porque na previsão de hora-hora aparecem avisos que não são do IM ? São do MeteoMoita mesmo ?


----------



## HotSpot (6 Dez 2012 às 16:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa imagem do sítio e muito intuitiva a informação
> Bom trabalho que tens feito...
> Este software é original da Davis ou utilizas algum software de construção web?
> 
> Já agora: a publicidade vale a pena ou não?



É tudo baseado no software Weatherlink da Davis. Desenvolvi uns scripts em PHP para apresentar todos os dados que aparecem no site.

A publicidade vale a pena. A receita atual do meteomoita ronda os 10/20 EUR por mês. Não é muito mas é melhor que nada 



SpiderVV disse:


> Uma pergunta, que tipo de precisão tens estado a ter com o wxSIM, se é o que usas?



Esta nova previsão é baseada no GFS. O WXSIM é um software muito bom mas algo instável. Muitos erros levam a que nem sempre estivesse disponível a previsão mais correcta e/ou atualizada no site. 



AndréFrade disse:


> HotSpot, porque na previsão de hora-hora aparecem avisos que não são do IM ? São do MeteoMoita mesmo ?



Os avisos que aparecem baseiam-se na previsão. Não têm a ver com os disponibilizados pelo I.M.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2013 às 10:18)

Já estão disponíveis os mapas para consultar as DEA's.

http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada.php


----------



## Geiras (28 Nov 2013 às 12:53)

Venham de lá essas trovoadas


----------

